

Google Goggles for iPhone - Mistone
http://emilychang.com/2010/10/google-goggles-for-iphone/

======
revjx
Why not link directly to the Google Mobile blog, eh?

~~~
Mistone
no reason, this is what I was reading so I posted it.

